# Tail Curling



## anasfire23

I've noticed in my new Male VT Betta that the ends of his fins are curling and he looks like he has like those clumps that cats get but at then ends of his fins. I can't get him to stay still long enough to get a picture of them but I'll try tomorrow. 

Does anyone have any idea what might be causing it and what I can do to correct it?


----------



## Damon

I believe its caused by age or poor water conditions.


----------



## magnoliasteve

*milky water*

Hi guys. I am noticing my betta tank's water is getting milky looking. I am changing the water once a week. There are three things I have done differently of late. I switched water conditioners from Tetra Aqua to Top Fin on a recommendation from the fish store lady. I have begun adding a small amount of aquarium salt (slightly less than recommended level, also on recommendation of the fish store lady) and moved the tanks to a spot where there is more some direct sunlight.

Would any or all of these things contribute to the water becoming milky looking?


----------



## bettaboy691

a little of the topice, but hey.you should never take the advice of any fish store owner/employee as most are out to make money, check with us or other forums first.why did you add salt i dont know, bettas do fine in freshwater and unless its got a disease, salt water isnt nessary.changing water conditioners is a preferd choice of a person, but i used and have always used tetra aquq safe with no problems.if your tank has a light built in, then it was pointless to move it.do you have life or fake plants. live plants need light from either the sun or aquarium light, but having your tank in direct sunlight just causes more algae and overall more problems.i would relocate your tank again to where it was before, stop adding salt and carry on changing the water weekly. how much water do you change? 20-30% is a good amount.but what size is your tank?

most betta fins curl with either poor water quality, being kept in cramped conditions for long periods where they havent got enought room to swim around or age, it may be a diseas but i havent heard of one that curls the fins, or not one i can remember


----------



## Damon

Milky water is either greenwater bloom or bacterial bloom. Neither harmful but bacteria blooms are an indication of lots of ammonia or nitrites in the tank.


----------



## anasfire23

Well it must be age coz the water conditions aren't poor at all. He's in a 4L split tank with my crowntail male and they get a 100% water change every other day. I noticed the same thing happening to my CT male a few weeks back and it corrected itself. I'm hoping it will this time too.


----------

